# Toolboxes - lets see em



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Needing to buy a toolbox for work, thinking of buying a Halfords one with the use of a trade card. Did consider a snap on but its £999 for the top box


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

enough for me...


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Look at the clarke pro chests from machine mart...or some of the teng stuff. I will be buying new tools when I move into my new house.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dad's got a snap on tool chest, BIL has a 2k snap on tool cabinet..

to me... snap on tools are worth it, snap on tool boxes are a waste of money.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

The Sealey range is worth a look


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

tlzeebub said:


> The Sealey range is worth a look


Not worth it in my opinion. Work buys Sealey boxes and most are knackered. The Halfords professional boxes seem good for the money though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Oldest son has a Snap on chest. I have to make do with a Teng. Teng is good quality though.


----------



## megadodo (May 4, 2011)

Clarke HD plus, excellent quality, good drawer mechanisms, good choice of colours if you don't fancy red. Even if I won the lottery I'm not sure I would buy Snap-On, you don't get any more than you do with the Clarke stuff (and I'm tight). Check ebay as well, plenty of less than new stuff comes up if you are in no rush.
Mine








Some second hand ones that I bought that I am restoring......eventually!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

the Halfords professional range are good, they offer a lifetime warranty similar to the snap on warrenties


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have just bought another Halfords Industrial range cabinet to go with my existing one, good price too and a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the normal Halford ones find them great for the price and are well made.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Well u have seen my one Alan lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's just for personal use Makro do top box and main cabinet ones under £100 which are a good size and done me fine the last couple years. If it's for work I'd spend some the money on something more sturdy.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alfa GTV said:


> I have just bought another Halfords Industrial range cabinet to go with my existing one, good price too and a lifetime warranty.


That looks great :thumb:

what's the quality like?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> That looks great :thumb:
> 
> what's the quality like?


The black industrial and the red proff ones are very nice quality :thumb:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

My misses bought my one of these for xmas a few years back.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

For DIY the Halfords pro boxes are good. Though I do have Snap On at work and the price difference is justified in the quality of the box they are better for everyday use much better built for abuse.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

I too have the black Halfords Industrial ones, Only thing i can say is a middle section would be nice to go with them!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I got mine from Costco, good stuff when it's in stock.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ended up buying a halfords one that was on offer. £60 from £130 or something

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Chuffed 










I'm not gonna put the wheels on until I take it work in about 3 weeks time or so, I'm gonna line all of the drawers, add a few nice stickers and work out storage for the cupboard at the bottom.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> I have just bought another Halfords Industrial range cabinet to go with my existing one, good price too and a lifetime warranty.


i think you should buy my top tool chest in the for sale section!

very nice! i also have two of these


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got a Teng top box at home, great as all the draws have liner trays so you know when somethings missing, also have a Kennedy roll cab & top box from when I used to work in a factory, both good in my opinion


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Another Clarke Thumbs up... just currently kitting out my new garage so might be a garage thread at some point lol


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Chuffed
> I'm not gonna put the wheels on until I take it work in about 3 weeks time or so, I'm gonna line all of the drawers, add a few nice stickers and work out storage for the cupboard at the bottom.


I lined my drawers with this stuff.










Cuts very easily and very cheap, got two rolls for local pound store and had cuffing loads left over lol.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Not my main tool box but one which carries certain tools i need


----------



## vxrsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

heres mine.....

i'd done alot of hours but snap on are worth the money if you use them day in day out


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol: Shows how strong the Snap On draws and runners really are. Try that on a lesser box and I am sure you be on the floor!

Oh and here is my box (wearing a layer of Red Mist Tropical)


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

my work box


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow ^^^^ very nice!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

vxrsteve said:


> heres mine.....
> 
> i'd done alot of hours but snap on are worth the money if you use them day in day out


BIL has the same lewis/mcclaren snap on box.. not cheap.



Palmer02 said:


> my work box


DROOOOOOOL!!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

losi_8_boy said:


> enough for me...


Where did you get you brash hangers from please?


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

My box









And my old boxes


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

VenomUK said:


> Where did you get you brash hangers from please?


Looks like ikea kitchen range to me


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought mine from Costco about 15 years ago,it still works as good as the day i bought it,I agree snap On are good boxes but over priced in my opinion,
If I was to buy again I would go for the Halfords Pro range


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I absolutely hate this thread and I'm really jealous of all of you. Don't have a garage and the only toolbox I have are the canter lever types. 

Can't wait for my first tool chest.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> BIL has the same lewis/mcclaren snap on box.. not cheap.
> 
> DROOOOOOOL!!


Get me a tissue:doublesho


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> Where did you get you brash hangers from please?


Only just seen this mate, but it was ikea


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Palmer02 said:


> my work box


Thats a nice bit of kit


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Palmer02 said:


> my work box


Right beast of a tool box! You can't of filled this surely??


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Not my van..... Yet


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

tommyzooom said:


> Not my van..... Yet


I assume Dewalt rep, otherwise you're mental!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very mental dewalt is terrible lol :devil:

Ihmo and useage they dont come close to makita


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

The'm slowly filling up! 


























20/01/2012


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

My god that is loverly! 
Were from and how much? lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

This is mine


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

shudaman said:


> My god that is loverly!
> Were from and how much? lol


Are tools made in Italy 
http://www.beta-tools.com/beta/index_en.html

I buy them here (do not I send in UK  ) this is the cost for 5 drawers! 
http://www.ebay.it/itm/CARRELLO-BET...=Artigianato_ed_Industria&hash=item335a36f1e6

Are not cheap, but they are professional quality! :argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this thread. Although I think it should be in the gentleman's club section! It's like petrol heads porn!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Not the best picture in the world, but these are mine


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Palmer02 said:


> my work box


Very Huge! :argie:

It also seems amortized? :doublesho


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's mine after a clean, shift about and clear out!!


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

EthanCrawford said:


> Here's mine after a clean, shift about and clear out!!


This thread makes me jealous. Especially that box


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

First one, with fridge









Second one


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a pic of the one I have, it was cheap in Makro and is more than adequate, I cut up a couple camping carry mats to line the drawers, iirc the smaller ones were £65 and these ones £99.












Mullan said:


> This thread makes me jealous. Especially that box


I've been jealous of many a box for putting my tool in.....never one made of metal though!


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

I was lucky when my dad retired from his job as a diesel fitter he sent me in my van to pick all his tools up then said you can have that lot all snap on and would probably cost about 8k to buy now


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

id love a big fancy toolbox but i know for a fact that it would be forever in a messy state 

Currently use an old halfords top box with all insides(halfords tools) taken out and replaced with a fair few of my tools then a big old tote for the hefty tools i.e hammers strong arms etc 

Its all used though and its easier as i do a bit of racing so to fetch the tools all i have to do is pick up the two box's up and throw them in the banger no fancy paint or polishing required as quite often it will be covered in shale etc


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice ted


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

losi_8_boy said:


> enough for me...


I like the rail idea!  where's it from?? And the hooks too?

Tom


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics!! mmm toooools


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Very jealous of this thread...looking at toolboxes now and just can't believe the cost. Even 2nd hand Snap On aren't cheap!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EthanCrawford said:


> Here's mine after a clean, shift about and clear out!!


Stunning tool set up Ethan Button Fan:thumb:


----------

